# predator id again, pic 1 wolf, pic 2 coyote?



## onionman (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## onionman (Mar 24, 2011)

onionman said:


> View attachment 616821
> View attachment 616823


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats what i think ,wolf & coyote, what county?


----------



## onionman (Mar 24, 2011)

fishdip said:


> Thats what i think ,wolf & coyote, what county?


Luce county, north of mcmillan across the river


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That would be my guess.
I have a friend that lives south west of there.


----------



## Beers47 (Jan 24, 2018)

Coyote


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I think the first one might be a wolf. Cut us a little slack and move the camera closer.


----------

